
The Trouble with Data Warehouse Analytics - sgeneris
http://www.allanalytics.com/author.asp?section_id=2386&doc_id=282385
======
pcarolan
Data warehouses aren't materialized views of relational databases much any
more. These days they are enhancements or sources of truth for things like
event data (iot clickstreams etc) as much as anything else.

